# Call before you dig! Or drive a ground rod!!!



## jpranch (Sep 18, 2012)

Temp electrical service ground rod + 14,000 volt transformer feeder + no locate could have ended in tragedy. I’m not an electrical guy so I'm wondering why this fellow wasn’t fried? 
View attachment 1443


View attachment 1711


View attachment 1711


/monthly_2012_09/100_2885.JPG.ca88bf15382e65d4b85efec56934adab.JPG


----------



## jpranch (Sep 18, 2012)

2nd picture2nd picture:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1444


View attachment 602


View attachment 602


/monthly_2012_09/DSCN0295.JPG.5168b7620418b951d1104d4cc85401fb.JPG


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 18, 2012)

It's a wonder it doesn't happen more often.


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 18, 2012)

What a rotten stroke of bad luck!

BS


----------



## ICE (Sep 18, 2012)

I had a case where the contractor was driving a rod next to a residential panel and hit an abandoned irrigation pipe that was big and had head pressure.  The geyser hit the roof overhang and was directed through an eave vent.  The ceiling of the great room came down and pretty much ruined the room.  It ran for a long time.


----------



## codeworks (Sep 19, 2012)

why he didn't fry ? LUCKY


----------



## jpranch (Sep 19, 2012)

Surly the Almighty was looking out for him that day!


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 19, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Surly the Almighty was looking out for him that day!


Had the electrical ground conductor been attached to the electrode yet?

Or perhaps when it penetrated the shielding surrounding the cable it shorted the transformer feed.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 19, 2012)

We don't know if he was insulated from the rod when it hit.  If he was using a machine or a sledge hammer he wouldn't have been holding the rod.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 19, 2012)

A lot of the electricians here use a T-post driver. I do not have all the details yet as our electrical engineering department is still trying to get in touch with the contractor. :shock:


----------



## tmurray (Sep 19, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> A lot of the electricians here use a T-post driver. I do not have all the details yet as our electrical engineering department is still trying to get in touch with the contractor. :shock:


Is he out buying lottery tickets?


----------



## pwood (Sep 19, 2012)

had a job here where the contractor had a usa done so the landscapers could trench in sprinkler lines. The latin gentleman running the trencher thought the painted lines meant dig here. wrecked the machine and a good pair of shorts.


----------

